# [V] Batman: Arkham Origins



## svd (27. Oktober 2013)

Angeboten werden zwei ein Steamkey zu "Batman: Arkham Origins" aus GTX Grafikkartenkäufen.
Preisvorstellung liegt bei 28€ pro Spiel.

Update (28.10.): Ein Key ist schon weg, nur noch ein Steamkey verfügbar.


----------



## Kaisan (28. Oktober 2013)

Lässt sich am Preis noch was schrauben?


----------



## svd (28. Oktober 2013)

Ungern, einen gewissen Schnitt möchte ich schon halten.

Ich weiß natürlich, dass "Arkham Origins" in Brasilien umgerechnet ca. 26€ kostet. 
Mit 28€ liege ich so ziemlich zwischen dem südamerikanischen und dem üblichen europäischen Preis von 30€.
Ich verlange keine Portokosten, wälze keine Gebühren auf den Käufer ab, zwicke nichts beim Geldwechseln ab, dazu ist keine Spielerei mit VPN nötig. Ich halte den Preis eigentlich nicht für überzogen oder unfair. Und das Spiel ist ja immerhin erst drei Tage alt.


----------



## scumpy (28. Oktober 2013)

Auch Tausch gg. anderes Spiel möglich? Siehe PN.


----------



## Evil77 (2. November 2013)

Key noch da? Paypal möglich? Bitte über PM alles weitere!


----------



## svd (3. November 2013)

So, die Fledermäuse sind ausgeflogen, beide Keys sind nun weg. 
Danke und viel Spaß den Besitzern.


----------

